# Antisperm Antibodies



## mondonn05 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi ladies. Im wondering if anyone can help me? I had my 4th iui last Friday and the nurse told me my DH's semen analysis showed up as Mars positive, with 53% antibodies. Has anyone had the same problem and had a successful pregnancy?


----------



## lilyisabel (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi,

My DH had at least 90% MAR binding his test results were getting progressively worse, we currently have 9 month old twins sleeping upstairs from our 3rd icsi. This is not the end of the story I got a shock, natural BFP earlier this week so it is possible even with much higher levels than your DH.

Sending you every best wish that this iui has worked for you.


----------



## mondonn05 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is fantastic news. Biggest congratulations! I'm trying to gather some information about the antibodies but there isn't much out there is there? We have no idea if my DH has had them before, the only reason they copped on was due to the clumping when they were doing the sperm wash. We have a DS already, but he arrived just through TI, no IUI that time. It is a shock now to say the least, and it really doesn't help when my mum keeps telling me to be grateful for what I have, even though I know she has my best interests at heart!


----------



## lilyisabel (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks so much - we're still in shock!

We were the same had DD no probs, then bam infertility. DH did lots of research on the MAR binding, from what I remember it can be caused by an injury to the area that then makes a hole in a protective sac. Infection can then lead to the antibodies and the clumping together. There's not much that can be done and I don't think they ever go unless you follow a very harsh steroid treatment. We thought DH must have had something since DD that caused it.

A friend I made through here her DH had ASA and they have a beautiful nearly 2 year old now.

I know it's hard you feel so blessed to have the one but it's still tough and sad not being able to have another when it's all you want.


----------

